# WOW in 3D?



## bloodstained (27. April 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob es einen solchen Fred schon gab aber irgendwie war mir mal danach ihn zu erstellen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn World of Warcraft in Zukunft 3D spielbar wäre?
Würde es das Spielgefühl steigern oder einfach nur noch mehr Kopfschmerzen verursachen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonma für die konstruktiven Antworten!

bloody


ps: Poster haften für ihre Trolle.


----------



## Cazor (27. April 2010)

Nachtelfe zum Anfassen wäre toll.


----------



## ThoWeib (27. April 2010)

[X] Für mich als 3D-Beschränktem wertlos.

Alldieweil ich schiele und demnach sowieso nur ein sehr beschränktes räumliches Sehen habe, ist der ganze 3D-Rummel für mich witzlos: "Finger in den Hals" hat bei mir das gleiche Ergebnis wie "Sonstwas in 3D", ist aber erheblich günstiger.

Solange die klassische 2D-Sicht in die 3D-Welt erhalten bleibt, könnten sie allerdings machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## Croque (27. April 2010)

Das gibt es schon längst...


----------



## Cazor (27. April 2010)

Croque schrieb:


> Das gibt es schon längst...




http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=7700700376&sid=3

World of Warcraft unterstützt nun 3D-Imaging. Besucht www.nvidia.com/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_Main.html für mehr Informationen.


----------



## Soraso (27. April 2010)

Ich denke das daran schon gearbeitet wird. 3D wird die Zukunft sein und auch Blizzard wird hier Geld verdienen wollen


----------



## Mäuserich (27. April 2010)

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen diesen ganzen 3D-Technik-Wahn.

Meinere Meinung nach sieht es nicht besser aus, sondern im Gegenteil hat öfter mal Bildfehler wenn der Winkel oder sonst was nicht stimmt.

Leinwände und Monitore sind 2D also bleibt dabei!


----------



## bloodstained (27. April 2010)

Ist wohl an mir vorbei gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd ich wohl mal ausprobieren aber wirkliches 3D feeling kommt bei den jetzigen 3D Brillen irgendwie noch nicht auf...jedenfalls bei denen die ich testen konnte.


----------



## Kezman1 (27. April 2010)

dachte das gibts schon?


----------



## biene maya (27. April 2010)

Croque schrieb:


> Das gibt es schon längst...




/Sign 
wow mit nvidia 3d vision 
Hab´s selber daheim.Nettes Gimik prächtige 3d Effekte -Figuren zum Anfassen- Nur haben wills keiner^^


----------



## p1nk (27. April 2010)

man kann wow schon längst 3d spielen und es ist einfach nur der hammer!! alle die sagen es funktioniert nicht oder sieht nicht geil aus hat keine ahnung!! 

besitze nun schon 6wochen die nvidia brille und war absolut sprachlos als ich das erste mal durch og ging... 10/10 punkten!


----------



## Durag Silberbart (27. April 2010)

Bin ich dagegen. Es gibt Leute die bei diesem 3D mit Epilepsie reagieren. Die sind nicht in der Lage diese Bilder richtig zu verarbeiten. So sollte ein Spiel auf gar keinen Fall gestaltet sein.

/Dagegen.


----------



## biene maya (27. April 2010)

Richtig schön wird´s,weil jetzt die neuen Monitore (Full Hd) mit 3d fähiger 
Bildwiederholfrequenz auf den Markt kommen


----------



## Lari (27. April 2010)

Sorry, aber mit was für Argumenten kommt ihr denn hier?
Leinwände/Bildschirme sind 2D also bleibt dabei? Was für ein Unsinn. Ich gehe mal weissagerisch davon aus, dass "bald" alles in 3D läuft. 

3D kann epileptische Anfälle hervorrufen? Also mein Bruder ist ohne Probleme wieder aus dem Kino nach einem 3D Film gekommen. 3D sollte eigentlich nicht "gefährlicher" sein als normales 2D.

Viel wichtiger: Würde ich mir eine Brille zum Spielen aufsetzen? Ich denke nicht, auch wenn ich durch meine Laborarbeit eine Brill egwohnt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (27. April 2010)

In ca. 5 Jahren gibt es nur noch 3D - Kino!
In ca. 10 Jahren nur noch 3D - Fernseher!
Und in ca. 15-20 Jahren nur noch 3D Computer! 

So ungefähr denk ich über 3D. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstained (27. April 2010)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> In ca. 5 Jahren gibt es nur noch 3D - Kino!
> In ca. 10 Jahren nur noch 3D - Fernseher!
> Und in ca. 15-20 Jahren nur noch 3D Computer!
> 
> ...



mache daraus:
5 Monate
1 Jahr
2 Jahre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja so ungefähr vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2010)

Bedenke folgendes

1) Die Herzahl deines Monitors wird halbiert da er nun die doppelte Anzahl Bilder liefern muss. Mit einem 100 herz Monitor landest du also bei 50Herz pro Auge was Ähbähpfui ist. Voraussetzung ist also ein 120 herz TFT Monitor
2) Die Graphikkarte muss auch mitspielen und genug FPS liefern.
3) der 3-D Effekt der Nvida Brille wird durch die Shutter Technik realisiert, was bedeutet die Breille verdunkelt sich abwechselnde rechts und links. Das hat die Tendenz bei einer nicht unherheblichen Anzahl von Menschen recht schnell zu Kopfschmerzen zu führen. Also unbedingt vorher mal ne Stunde irgendwo testen bevor du viel Geld ausgibst.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (27. April 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> mache daraus:
> 5 Monate
> 1 Jahr
> 2 Jahre
> ...



Das hört sich auch logisch an, aber ich glaube 3D hat auch viele Gegner und deswegen dauert es sicher noch bis es NUR noch Geräte gibt die mit 3D arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon auf Hologramme. xD


----------



## p1nk (27. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bedenke folgendes
> 
> 1) Die Herzahl deines Monitors wird halbiert da er nun die doppelte Anzahl Bilder liefern muss. Mit einem 100 herz Monitor landest du also bei 50Herz pro Auge was Ähbähpfui ist. Voraussetzung ist also ein 120 herz TFT Monitor
> 2) Die Graphikkarte muss auch mitspielen und genug FPS liefern.
> 3) der 3-D Effekt der Nvida Brille wird durch die Shutter Technik realisiert, was bedeutet die Breille verdunkelt sich abwechselnde rechts und links. Das hat die Tendenz bei einer nicht unherheblichen Anzahl von Menschen recht schnell zu Kopfschmerzen zu führen. Also unbedingt vorher mal ne Stunde irgendwo testen bevor du viel Geld ausgibst.




/sitmmt 
aber trotzdem kann ichs jedem empfehlen der keine kopfschmerzen bekommt... (grafikkarte ist nicht so das problem, alle halbwegs neuen reichen aus...)


----------



## WR^Velvet (27. April 2010)

Naja, die Technik an sich ist ja nix neues.
Nen Paar Leute erinnern sich vielleicht noch an die gute alte Elsa Revelator Shutter Brillen die es Ende der 90er schon mal gab.
Das Ergebnis war damals auf Grund der Monitore eher so lala.
Aber denke auch das es nur nen vorläufiger Hype ist.
Im Kino wird sichs durchsetzen, fürn Heimgebrauch nach wie vor zu umständlich und wird auch in naher Zukunft für die meißten zu teuer sein um es richtig geniesen zu können.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2010)

Gibt es doch schon. Man kann nach hinten laufen, zur Seite und nach oben.


----------



## Mäuserich (27. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit was für Argumenten kommt ihr denn hier?
> Leinwände/Bildschirme sind 2D also bleibt dabei? Was für ein Unsinn. Ich gehe mal weissagerisch davon aus, dass "bald" alles in 3D läuft.


Ich gebe dir recht das 3D die Zukunft ist, bei mir hier in Münster werden einige Filme schon gar nicht mehr in 2D im Kino vorgeführt.

Es ändert für mich allerdings nichts daran das es mir einfach nicht gefällt, und ich bilde mir ein da ein subjektives Urteil drüber fällen zu dürfen weil ich aus oben genanntem Grund oft 3D-Filme im Kino sehe.

Ich persönlich werde mich der Technik so lange entziehen wie es noch 2D-blurays zu kaufen gibt, irgendwann werde ich wohl gezwungen umsteigen müssen aber ich hoffe erst in 10 oder 15 Jahren.


----------



## Zaryul (27. April 2010)

Wollt ihr jetzt auch noch WoW in einen 3D-Schlamassel verwandeln? "Kampf der Titanen" bekam das Prädikat "wertvoll" nur weil dieser gottbeschissene Film in 3D gezeigt wurde. HALLO???? Gibt es noch Leute auf diesem Planeten, die wirkliche Kunst erkennen und sie auch vorziehen.
"Avatar" - Pocahontasnachmache...bester Film, weil: 3D!! Geklaute Story, aber wow der war in 3D alter, das is cool.

Stupides Gebrabbel. Ich brauche kein 3D. Wems gefällt, ok. Meinentwegen auch bei Filmen. Die haben eh meistens nix anderes zu bieten.
Aber in WoW bitte nicht. Blizzard und alle anderen Entwickler, wenn ihr vernünftig seid, lasst 3D aus all euren Spielen.

Der einzige, dem 3D was bringen würde, das wäre Uwe Boll. Dann bekäme er wenigstens einen Pluspunkt bei seinen Filmen.

Ich hoffe, die Nachricht urde verstanden.

Wir sehen uns in Azeroth.
Euer Zaryul

PS: Das soll nicht als Angriff auf den TE gelten. Ich finde es einfach nur zum kotzen, dass alles, was 3D ist automatisch auch oberhammermegageil ist, nur weils 3D ist. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das darf natürlich gar nicht fehlen bei dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. April 2010)

> In ca. 5 Jahren gibt es nur noch 3D - Kino!
> In ca. 10 Jahren nur noch 3D - Fernseher!
> Und in ca. 15-20 Jahren nur noch 3D Computer!
> 
> ...



Bei dem "es wird nur noch 3D geben" muss ich widersprechen.

Bzw. wäre ich einer der Personen die dann nie wieder ein Kino von innen sehen würden da ich hauptsächlich das rechte Auge belaste (linkes hat nur maximal 10% Sehstärke+Trübung) und somit der 3D Effekt ausbleibt. 

Die Nachteile bleiben aber erhalten:
- Anstrengenderes sehen
- Ohne 3D Brille ist das Bild nicht erkennbar/verschwommen
- Ggf. je nach Dauer Kopfschmerzen

Mein Laptop hat ein 3D Display und ich hab es mal ausprobiert. Mit großer Anstrengung sind minimale Effekte für mich wahrnehmbar, also nicht lohnenswert. 

Eine flächendeckende Einführung von "nur noch 3D" wäre für alle sehbehinderten Menschen sehr traurig.

Aber die oben zitierten Zahlen halte ich auch für realistischer als die verkürzten. Denn die Technik ist schon steinalt. Mittlerweile wird sie nur mal genutzt und kommt auch an.


----------



## Zodttd (27. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast da was verwechselt, das ist hier nicht der Selbstportrait-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaryul (27. April 2010)

@Ohrensammler: DAS ist eine Aussage, die ich voll und ganz unterstütze.^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Aber in WoW bitte nicht. Blizzard und alle anderen Entwickler, wenn ihr vernünftig seid, lasst 3D aus all euren Spielen.



Das ist eine lustige Forderung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3-D ist in WOW schon DRIN seit Tag eins, genauso wie in 80% aller aktuellen Spiele.
Das kommt automatisch mit einer auf Vektoren basierenden Graphikengine.
Ob du das dann in 2 D oder 3 D anguckst ist dann ganz alleine deine Entscheidung (bzw. die deines Geldbeutels.)


----------



## Lari (27. April 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> PS: Das soll nicht als Angriff auf den TE gelten. Ich finde es einfach nur zum kotzen, dass alles, was 3D ist automatisch auch oberhammermegageil ist, nur weils 3D ist. Denkt mal drüber nach.



Sagt niemand. Aber zweidimensionale Bewegungsabläufe im Raum (Film, WoW etc.) sind nunmal nicht natürlich. Es ging aber bisher nicht anders.
Und warum nicht auch WoW in 3D? Es sollte sich einzig das Spielgefühl verbessern, wenn z.B. Pfeile, Feuerbälle etc. wirklich vom Charakter Richtung Boss fliegen.
Auch Avatar ist ein guter Film, selbst in 2D. Story gabs schonmal? Ja und? Fantasy gabs auch schon ewig vor WoW.


----------



## Silverbull (27. April 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Wollt ihr jetzt auch noch WoW in einen 3D-Schlamassel verwandeln? "Kampf der Titanen" bekam das Prädikat "wertvoll" nur weil dieser gottbeschissene Film in 3D gezeigt wurde. HALLO???? Gibt es noch Leute auf diesem Planeten, die wirkliche Kunst erkennen und sie auch vorziehen.
> "Avatar" - Pocahontasnachmache...bester Film, weil: 3D!! Geklaute Story, aber wow der war in 3D alter, das is cool.
> 
> Stupides Gebrabbel. Ich brauche kein 3D. Wems gefällt, ok. Meinentwegen auch bei Filmen. Die haben eh meistens nix anderes zu bieten.
> ...



Irgendwann wird man so wie man auf dem bild erkennen kann wow spielen wenn immer mehr sachen auf 3D Gehen


----------



## arclight.kes (27. April 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die bei diesem 3D mit Epilepsie reagieren.


Es gibt Leute, die reagieren bei flackerndem Ampellicht mit Epilepsie. Schafft Ampeln ab, oder sperrt sie ein!

Öffne bitte demnächst Deinen Horizont. Der Inzidenzfaktor für Epilepsie Fälle liegt irgendwas bei 3%. Und selbst bei den Betroffenen ist das Risiko eines Anfalles dank Medizin sehr stark reduziert.


----------



## Silverbull (27. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wie man auf dem bild erkennen kann wirds wow irgendwann mal geben wenns nur noch so verrückte gibt die alles in 3D haben wollen und das wären dann auch die geisteskranken leute wo extremes multiboxing machen


----------



## Freelancer (27. April 2010)

Ich würde es mir sogar holen leider brauchte ich dafür neuen Monitor und das Nivdia zeug aber wenn einer der Monitore kaputt geht dann werde ich es wohl mal testen weil ich die Grafikkarte schon habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (27. April 2010)

Ja also die Technick gibts schon. Es gibt eine Grafikkarte von Nevidia die JEDES 2D Bild in 3D umrechnet. Die Brille dafür ist bei der Grafkkarte endhalten. Man Braucht allerdings auch einen passenden Monitor der das 3D Bild wider geben kann.
Bisher habe ich nur Lebtops gesehn die die Technik haben. Fürn Tower habe ich noch kein passenden Monitor gefunden.

d[-.-]b


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. April 2010)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ja also die Technick gibts schon. Es gibt eine Grafikkarte von Nevidia die JEDES 2D Bild in 3D umrechnet. Die Brille dafür ist bei der Grafkkarte endhalten. Man Braucht allerdings auch einen passenden Monitor der das 3D Bild wider geben kann.
> Bisher habe ich nur Lebtops gesehn die die Technik haben. Fürn Tower habe ich noch kein passenden Monitor gefunden.
> 
> d[-.-]b




Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Nvidia hat schon die 3D Möglichkeit eingeführt und Blizzard hat den 3D Support in WoW schon längst rein gepatched.


----------



## Lari (27. April 2010)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Nvidia hat schon die 3D Möglichkeit eingeführt und Blizzard hat den 3D Support in WoW schon längst rein gepatched.



http://www.stereo3d.com/revelator.htm
Man achte auf das Datum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte also schon vor knapp 10 Jahren eine 3D-Brille auf dem Schädel und es klappte ohne Probleme bei einem 3D-Spiel. Aber nicht lange gemacht, die Brille war da noch zu störend.


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2010)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> In ca. 5 Jahren gibt es nur noch 3D - Kino!
> In ca. 10 Jahren nur noch 3D - Fernseher!
> Und in ca. 15-20 Jahren nur noch 3D Computer!
> 
> ...



Bereits 1895 gab es einen 3D-Kurzfilm und seitdem immer mal wieder 3D-Hypes.
Insofern würde ich deine Schätzungen für recht optimistisch halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (27. April 2010)

3D ist keine neue Erfindung sondern eine Modeerscheinung.
Schon vor weit über 20 Jahren ist man mit einer grün-rot getönten Brille im Kino gesessen und hat 3D gesehen.
Hat es sich durchgesetzt - Nein!

Das gleiche bei Spielen, damals hat man sich einen großen 120Hz Röhrenbildschirm zulegen müssen um die Spiele in 3D erleben zu können, Shaderbrille vorausgesetzt. Davor gabs das ganze in Form eines Helms zum aufsetzen. 

Damals wie heute alles eine Frage des Geldes. Denn die richtige Technik dazu braucht man weiterhin.
08/15 Rechner von Discounter tuts da nicht.


----------



## Nuhramon (27. April 2010)

Benutze selber Nvidia Vision plus das ganze Equip und muss sagen, dass ich mir mehr erhofft habe. 

Ist zwar in den ersten tagen/wochen echt ein anderes Spielerlebnis, aber auf Dauer ist es nix für mich.


----------



## Dreidan (27. April 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Wollt ihr jetzt auch noch WoW in einen 3D-Schlamassel verwandeln? "Kampf der Titanen" bekam das Prädikat "wertvoll" nur weil dieser gottbeschissene Film in 3D gezeigt wurde. HALLO???? Gibt es noch Leute auf diesem Planeten, die wirkliche Kunst erkennen und sie auch vorziehen.
> "Avatar" - Pocahontasnachmache...bester Film, weil: 3D!! Geklaute Story, aber wow der war in 3D alter, das is cool.



Hast du Avatar überhaupt gesehen? Dieses Pocahontas-Argument habe ich vorher auch oft gehört aber ich bin trotzdem rein gegangen und muss sagen, dieser Film lässt sich NICHT auf eine Pocahontas Coverversion reduzieren. Die Kernaussage beider Filme mag die selbe sein und eine rudimentäre Lovestory haben auch beide. AAAAABER Avatar ist viel facettenreicher und ja er bietet auch tricktechnisch sehr viel. Die 3D Technik setzt dem Ganzen nur die Krone auf. Auch in 2D ist dieser Film einfach super.

Kampf der Titangen dagegen ist tatsächlich der größte Schrott, den ich seit Langem sehen "durfte" und das 3D Argument fällt mal komplett weg. Ganze 3, in Worten, "drei", gute 3D Effekte wurden aufgefahren, der Rest war ein 0815 Film. Die Story steuert derart geradlinig aufs Ende zu, dass man meinen könnte der Regisseur hätte nur die Inhaltsangabe anstelle des Drehbuches verfilmt. SCHROTT.

Naja genug Filmkritik und back to topic.

WoW und andere Spiele in 3D fände ich super, aber solange die Hardware für optimalen, und ich meine dabei Kino 3D mäßig, Spielegenuss so teuer ist kann ich auch noch warten.


----------



## Kankru (27. April 2010)

Mir fehlt die Antwort:

"Prima, sieht super aus und ist toll!"

Denn funktionieren tut es schon, Spaß macht es auch.

Aber ich empfehle die N-Vidia Brille nur Leuten, die auch anderes neben WoW spielen, für 1 Spiel lohnt es net!


----------



## Jiwari (27. April 2010)

Naja, ich denke mal im allgemeinen dass das gesamte 3D Prinzip noch zu unausgereift(zumindest was Spiele anbelangt) ist und außerdem auch kein wirklich neues Erlebnis bietet.
Da stelle ich es mir weit aus witziger vor Natal/Eye-Toy in das ganze mit einzubeziehen um mit den 3D Figuren Interagieren zu können.


----------



## Sylvvia (27. April 2010)

Ich wäre natürlich auch dafür - aber eigentlich würde es mir schon reichen, wenn die Grafikqualität annährend so gut wäre wie z.B. in Age of Conan.


----------



## Xerodes (27. April 2010)

Wem 3D gefällt kann es ja schon seit einiger Zeit auch in WoW genießen (den entsprechend dicken geldbeutel vorrausgesetzt).

Für mich persönlich ist das nichts. Vor kurzem erst sah ich einen Film in 3D im Kino und es war für mich eine einzige Qual. Die Brillen in unserem Kino sind für Brillenträger mehr als unpassend und unbequem (ich weiß nicht ob das in anderen Kinos anders ist). Dazu kamen noch böse Bildfehler die Interferrenzmuster aus dem Physikunterricht nicht unähnlich sind (worauf meines Wissen auch der 3D-Effekt basiert). Zudem kam es mir so vor als würde mich das sehen durch die 3D-Brille anstregen und ermüden. Das trägt alles nicht grad zum Erfolg der Kinovorstellung für mich bei. Für Personen die über die gelegentlichen Bildfehler hinwegesehen, die die Brillen nicht stören und die durch die Brillen keine Kopfschmerzen bekommen ist es bestimmt toll aber für mich nicht.

Ich werde denk ich solange bei 2D bleiben wie es noch Spiele und Filme gibt die dazu abwärtskompatibel sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Außerdem kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen ewig lange Texte auf meinem Monitor in 3D zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

E: Ich muss mich berichtigen. Im Kino hier hat das Bild nichts mit Interferrenz sondern mit Polarisation zu tun.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> http://www.stereo3d.com/revelator.htm
> Man achte auf das Datum
> 
> 
> ...



Das weiß ich. Aber die Möglichkeit war die ganze Zeit ja nicht mehr gegeben. Ich hatte auch mal eine Elsa Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird es halt wieder offiziel Unterstützt von beiden Seiten. (Nvidia & Blizz)


----------



## biene maya (27. April 2010)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> Naja, die Technik an sich ist ja nix neues.
> Nen Paar Leute erinnern sich vielleicht noch an die gute alte Elsa Revelator Shutter Brillen die es Ende der 90er schon mal gab.
> Das Ergebnis war damals auf Grund der Monitore eher so lala.
> Aber denke auch das es nur nen vorläufiger Hype ist.
> Im Kino wird sichs durchsetzen, fürn Heimgebrauch nach wie vor zu umständlich und wird auch in naher Zukunft für die meißten zu teuer sein um es richtig geniesen zu können.



ich weis nicht was daran umständlich sein soll, die Spiele müssen natürlich dafür ausgelegt sein,vor allem was die Steuerung angeht 
Aber da arbeiten ja bereits Sony und Microsoft kräftig dran,die haben nämlich das Potenzial schon erkannt.


----------



## Kankru (27. April 2010)

Achja, hier nochmal ein Link und es WoW unterstützt es seit einigen Patches!

http://www.nvidia.de/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_Main_de.html


----------



## Deadwool (27. April 2010)

ich spiele WoW und einige andere Spiele schon länger in 3D. Allerdings nicht ausschliesslich. Raids sind etwas anstrengend in 3D.


----------



## c0bRa (27. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Link für die 3D-Freaks:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Wie-gefaehrlich-ist-3D-985179.html


----------



## Areos (27. April 2010)

die elsa brille hatte ich damals auch und habs eig fast nie genutzt weils dreck war und einem die augen nach der zeit weh getan haben obwohl ich 60Hz pro auge hatte. 

das mit dem 3d kommt und geht immer wieder

kampt der titanen war in 3d auch grottig weil das einer von vielen 2d filem ist wo sie einfach so nen pseudo 3d draufgezogen haben um nohcmal abzukassieren.


jetzt kommen 3d fernseher und sogar 3d blu ray player. ich hab mir vor nem jahr nen fullhd plasma und nen blu ray player von pana gekauft das reicht mir locker die nächste zeit. jeder der jetzt auf den 3d zug aufspringt regt sich in nem jahr eh auf das die technik schon wieder komlett überholt wurde.


----------



## bagijacki (27. April 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es einen solchen Fred schon gab aber irgendwie war mir mal danach ihn zu erstellen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibts sogar schon brauchst aber n speziellen bilschirm und die dazugehörige brille. Schau doch mal auf Digitec.ch dort hab ichs gesehen.. is aber teuer und noch nicht so ganz ausgereift hab ich gelesen..


----------



## bloodstained (27. April 2010)

Ich meine mal irgendwo auf einer renomierten Internetseite gelesen zu haben, dass schon an einer 3D Technik gearbeitet wird, bei der das benutzen einer §D Brille entfällt aber dies sei noch ziemliche Zukunftsmusik aber vorstellbar wär es durchaus.


----------



## Areos (27. April 2010)

was ich noch vergessen hab zu erwähnen ist das man als brillenträger sowieso die arschkarte hat weil es entweder unmöglich ist zu tragen oder man null komfort hat.


----------



## stormice (27. April 2010)

Also bitte man sollte mal Schlusswort fassen.
Ja durch 3D kann es zu Kopfschmerzen kommen das stimmt, aber die Menschen bei denen dies zutrifft bekommen bei normalem Gaming auch Kopfschmerzen.
Und 2. WoW 3D gibts ja schon wie gesagt, und für manche ist es vorteilhaft für manche nicht, also es ist ja nicht mal obligatorisch es zu kaufen.
Und das Blizzard 3D als obligatorisches feature für WoW einführen wird ist unwahrscheinlich.

Also das ist mene Meinung dazu.


Grüsse (:


----------



## Japanfreak-86 (27. April 2010)

ot: der Pocahontasvergleich mit Avatar ist mehr als berechtig, an sich bietet der Film Null Überraschung wenn man von den tollen Bildern absieht. Zudem ist spätestens nach 5 Minuten auch dem letzten Depp im Kino klar geworden wie die Geschichte laufen wird. Zudem ist die Story nichteinmal logisch zu Ende gebracht. Da reisen die Menschen mit hochüberlegener Technologie Monate durchs All, weil der Rohstoff für sie so wichtig ist. Ergo kann die Geschichte für die Naa'vi kein Happyend haben, spätestens nach ein paar Monaten würde der Planet aus dem All zerschossen, denn Sauerstoffmasken müssen die Menschen so oder so tragen also who cares wenn nix mehr lebt. 
Für die Effekte und weil ich Landschaftsbilder mag hat es sich gelohnt, aber was die Kritiken im Vorfeld gesagt haben: "Eine Revolution des Kinos" NOT!!!
bt:
ich glaube 2D und 3D werden noch lange nebeneinander Bestehen, beides hat seine Vor und Nachteile, wobei 3D eindeutig noch zuviele Nachteile hat.


----------



## Mollari (27. April 2010)

Ich finde ja die 3D Technik ist bei weitem nicht so ausgereift als das die jetzt ein horizonterweitertes Erlebnis bieten würde.

Ich fand Avatar wirklich schön gemacht, aber 90% des Films wäre es auch nicht aufgefallen wenn ich keine 3D Brille aufgehabt hätte.
Zudem fand ich das Bild doch sehr eingeschränkt durch den Rand der Brille. Da fehlt mir noch einiges an Entwicklung.

Für mich wird es wieder interessant wenn es in Richtung Holodeck geht, aber da ich das vermutlich nicht mehr erleben werde hat sich
das Thema vorerst erledigt. 

Ist alles noch viel zu teuer und dafür nicht auf dem Niveau auf das es seit Monaten hochgepusht wird.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. April 2010)

die schutterbrillen nerven noch, wenns tfts gibt die mit polaristation funktionieren mach ich mit^^


----------



## biene maya (27. April 2010)

Du kannst dir ja WoW mit nem 3D Beamer an ne Silberleinwand werfen dann brauchst nur noch ne Polarisationsbrille


----------



## Imperious (27. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Nachtelfe zum Anfassen wäre toll.



Ne Freundin is noch besser.
Ich finde 3D jetzt nicht so umwerfend, wäre bestimmt mal nett, würde aber nach einiger Zeit nur nerven.


----------



## lord just (27. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bedenke folgendes
> 
> 1) Die Herzahl deines Monitors wird halbiert da er nun die doppelte Anzahl Bilder liefern muss. Mit einem 100 herz Monitor landest du also bei 50Herz pro Auge was Ähbähpfui ist. Voraussetzung ist also ein 120 herz TFT Monitor
> 2) Die Graphikkarte muss auch mitspielen und genug FPS liefern.
> 3) der 3-D Effekt der Nvida Brille wird durch die Shutter Technik realisiert, was bedeutet die Breille verdunkelt sich abwechselnde rechts und links. Das hat die Tendenz bei einer nicht unherheblichen Anzahl von Menschen recht schnell zu Kopfschmerzen zu führen. Also unbedingt vorher mal ne Stunde irgendwo testen bevor du viel Geld ausgibst.




100 hz reichen eigentlich auch schon aus. man hat dann zwar nur 50hz pro auge und bei vollbildern dann maximal 50fps oder bei halbbildern 25fps was aber völlig ausreichend ist, da alles ab 24fps als bewegung interpretiert wird. in den usa und japan hat man jahrzehnte lang fernsehen mit nur 50hz gehabt und heut zu tage gibt es auch noch hd geräte in den usa und japan die mit 50hz betrieben werden.

das mit den 60hz und mehr war auch nur bei crt monitoren wichtig, da die bildfläche des monitors nicht dauerhaft beleuchtet war und er immer für bruchteile einer sekunde schwarz wurde was bei einigen menschen zu kopfschmerzen führen konnte. das man 60hz statt 50hz (die völlig ausgereicht hätten) gewählt hat war einfach nur eine reine sicherheitsmaßnahme um die zahl der betroffenen leute noch weiter zu minimieren. ob 60hz für einen zu wenig sind kann man auch testen, wenn man noch nen alten crt fernseher oder monitor hat, indem man am monitor oder tv vorbeischaut und den monitor nur noch im augenwinkel sehen kann. wenn man ein leichtes flackern sieht, dann reichen 60hz auf die dauer nicht aus. wenn man aber damals stundenlang tv gucken konnte ohne kopfschmerzen zu bekommen oder pc spielen an nem monitor mit nur 60hz konnte sollte man von den 3d brillen keine kopfschmerzen bekommen.

das man bei den 3d brillen jetzt 120hz als minimum nimmt und somit 60hz pro auge als minimum hat, hat die selben gründe wie damals, da die shutterbrillen den selben effekt wie die crt monitore aufweisen mit dem abwechselnden abdunkeln der augen für einen bruchteil einer sekunde. tv hersteller gehen aber hin und nehmen 200hz als minimum und dieses jahr erscheinen auch die ersten 200hz monitore.

das mit der grafikkarte stimmt aber und kann man schon vorher ausprobieren ob die eigene karte das schafft oder nicht. wenn man ne nvidia hat, dann einfach in den stereotreiber gehen und 3d vision discover aktivieren. die grafikkarte erstellt dann anaglyphe bilder und das verschlingt genauso viel leistung wie mit der shutterbrille. man kann dann sogar mit einer anaglyphen brille (rot-blau, bekommt man z.b. über ebay) den 3d effekt sehen, der abgesehn von den verfälschten farben sehr gut ist. auf diese weise sollte man das 3d spielen auch ersteinmal testen, denn es gibt personen denen nach einiger zeit die augen schmerzen. achso und wenn man keine nvidia karte hat oder eine ältere nvidia karte die offiziell nicht unterstützt wird, für den gibt es z.b. den iz3d treiber wo man sich auch anaglyphe bilder erstellen lassen kann was auch einen guten 3d effekt erzeugt.

ansonsten ist gegen den ganzen 3d wahn nix auszusetzen, da man immer die option haben wird auf eine 2d version zurückzugreifen. in spielen kann man den 3d effekt einfach an und ausschalten und beim fernsehen (z.b. den 3d hd testchannel auf 9°ost) oder 3d bluray kann man am player bzw. dem fernseher einstellen ob man das 3d bild haben will oder ein 2d bild (dann wird einfach nur das linke bild angezeigt). leute ohne 3d fernseher sehen dann zwar beim 3d hd testchannel 2 bilder nebeneinander aber es wurde schon angekündigt, dass reciever dann eine option wie die fernseher bekommen werden, damit dann auch nur das linke bild angezeigt wird.


----------



## Abno (27. April 2010)

Das ganze gerede hier da wird einem ja schwindelig......

Informiert euch mal richtig bevor Ihr postet.

Zum Thema World of Warcraft und 3D läuft alles schon seit einiger Zeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutscher Text

Hersteller

WoW untersdtützt diese Brille seit längerem.

Bevor jetzt wieder Leute rumheulen, 800 X 600 als Auflösung ist lächerlich klein......

Die Brille sizt auf eurer Nase ca 2 bis 3 cm von den Augen, die Auflösung ist super.

Habe die Brille in WoW getestet und es spielt sich einfach nur spitze.

P.S. Ich habe vor dem Kauf die ach so tollen Brillen getestet wo man sich die 120 Hz Monitore kaufen muss und die kann man gegen die Z800 in die Tonne hauen.


----------



## lord just (27. April 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die schutterbrillen nerven noch, wenns tfts gibt die mit polaristation funktionieren mach ich mit^^





monitore mit polarisationstechnik gibt es auch schon lange (sogar schon länger als das von nvidia) von z.b. zalman (22" für 230-300€) und von hyundai (22" für 500€ & 24" für 1300-1500€). polarisation ist aber die schlechtere technik, da der 3d effekt blickwinkelabhängig ist. wenn man nicht ganz gerade und mittig auf den bildschirm guckt, dann nimmt der 3d effekt ab und im randbereich ist er gleich null. bei shutterbrillen passiert das zwar auch, aber nicht so stark.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. April 2010)

finde 3-D nutzlos ... hab ich nich, brauch ich nich, will ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## charly-sue (27. April 2010)

3D ist net so tolll..
auch avatar is 3D net so toll.. wie vieeele andere filme..

und wow 3D`? 
never, wäre nix für mich..


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (27. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bereits 1895 gab es einen 3D-Kurzfilm und seitdem immer mal wieder 3D-Hypes.
> Insofern würde ich deine Schätzungen für recht optimistisch halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur das es jetzt nicht merh Rot/Grün. Die Poly Technkick hat grade beim Film Avatar gezeigt das sie sau geil ist. Ich dencke das sich das gut durch setzten werden wird.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Deadwool (27. April 2010)

ich spiele WoW (und andere MMOs) seit 2 Jahren in voller Bildschirmgrösse (22 Zoll), voller Farbqualität und Auflösung (2x 1680x1050) in 3D. Und das ohne spezielle Unterstützung von Seiten Blizzard. 

Das Geheimnis heisst 3D Monitor: ich hab zb den hier: *www.iz3D.com
*
Direct X machts möglich ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (27. April 2010)

in mein kopf läuft gerade bfbc2 und crysis und andere shooter auf 3d -.-
gottverdammt kann mir wer mal ne liste machen was ich für Bfbc2 auf voller grafik in 3d brauche für sachen ;D?
kommt alles auf die einkaufsliste ;P
und wie wer das mit preis?


----------



## lord just (27. April 2010)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Nur das es jetzt nicht merh Rot/Grün. Die Poly Technkick hat grade beim Film Avatar gezeigt das sie sau geil ist. Ich dencke das sich das gut durch setzten werden wird.
> 
> d[-.-]b



1895 wurde aber nicht die anaglyphtechnik genutzt sondern das parallel eye verfahren. hierfür hat man in eine art fernglas geschaut und bekam für jedes auge ein eigenes bild. im zweiten weltkrieg hat man die technik auch genutzt für aufklärungsfotos wo man zwei kameras nebeneinander im aufklärungsflugzeug hatte und damit bilder geschossen hat und zum auswerten dann je ein bild pro auge betrachtet hat und einen 3d effekt hatte. 3d kameras gab es auch schon damals und als ich noch ein kind war gab es auch so plastikkameras wo 2 scheiben mit bildern drin waren und auch einen 3d effekt erzeugt haben.


und bei avatar ist der 3d effekt nicht so gut wegen der polarisationstechnik die wie ich schon gesagt habe, die schlechtere technik im kino ist aber auch günstigere, sondern weil die kameras mit denen avatar gefilmt wurde genauso funktionieren wie das menschliche auge in hinsicht auf abstand und bewegung wodurch man einen viel besseren tiefeneffekt als damals erzielt.

dann zum thema 3d ohne brille

gibt es auch schon recht lange. stichwort lenticular folie. man erreicht zwar nen auch guten 3d effekt, jedoch leidet die bildqualität darunter, da das bild durch die folie an schärfe verliert. durch neuentwickelte folien und dem höher aufgelösten medien fällt es zwar weniger auf aber die bildqualität nimmt trotzdem ab.

dann zu den 3d visor

der effekt ist wirklich super, nur scheiden sich die geister an den gesundheitlichen risiken, da die augen auf ca 2-3 cm fokussieren müssen was zu bleibenden schäden führen kann.


----------



## Silitria (27. April 2010)

Was heißt in 3D?

Meinste mit 3D Brille? Das geht doch jetzt schon! Brauchst nur den richtigen Monitor bzw. Laptop und ne passende 3D Brille!

Ich selber spiele WoW in dieser Variante sehr oft! Ist halt nur gewöhnungsbedürftig!


----------



## lord just (27. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> in mein kopf läuft gerade bfbc2 und crysis und andere shooter auf 3d -.-
> gottverdammt kann mir wer mal ne liste machen was ich für Bfbc2 auf voller grafik in 3d brauche für sachen ;D?
> kommt alles auf die einkaufsliste ;P
> und wie wer das mit preis?



einfach mal auf verschiedenen spieleseiten nachgucken, was man für nen pc braucht, damit bc2 mit mehr als 60fps läuft (quadcore und 2gb+ an ram und ne dx11 karte werden es wohl sein müssen). dann gibt es noch die grundsatzfrage welche technik man nutzen will. polarisation, wo man nur eine sehr leichte brille tragen muss oder shutterbrillen wo die brille halt schwerer ist und wo man die brille auch immer wieder aufladen muss (voll aufgeladen reicht der akku für ca. 20-24 stunden, sprich ein bis 2 mal die woche muss man sie über usb aufladen) oder man kauft sich ein 3d visor. preislich tut sich da nicht wirklich viel. 3d monitore für polarisation kosten etwa 230-500€ wobei der monitor von zalman für 230€ kaum noch verfügbar ist (ist auch schon was älter). monitore für shutterbrillen gibt es meist als packet mit brille für ca. 500€. wenn man ne nvidia karte hat, dann ist der treiber direkt dabei. bei ati muss man sich noch den iz3d treiber dazukaufen.


unterm strich macht das ganze bei neuanschaffung wahrscheinlich etwa 1500€. wenn man nur aufrüstet, dann kann man den preis auf vielleicht 1000€ drücken. das teuerste sind halt der monitor und die grafikkarte.


----------



## Lekraan (27. April 2010)

Mein Laptop auf dem ich WoW spiele packt 3D eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (27. April 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Bin ich dagegen. Es gibt Leute die bei diesem 3D mit Epilepsie reagieren. Die sind nicht in der Lage diese Bilder richtig zu verarbeiten. So sollte ein Spiel auf gar keinen Fall gestaltet sein.
> 
> /Dagegen.



es gibt auch leute die nen Epeleptischen anfall bekommen wenn ein Magier Blizzard castet etc. also damit darfst nun nicht kommen.

Ich fin es ist ein nettes feat. was man nutzen kann aber nicht muss!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. April 2010)

Mal dir 3 Ds auf eine Pappe schneid den Rand aus klebs auf dein Monitor. Tadaa du kannst Wow in 3d spielen.


----------



## Eddyk (27. April 2010)

auf der Cebit vor nen paar jahren gab es WoW in 3D zu betrachten von irgendeiner Firma , habs probiert und war nicht so berauschend ^^


----------



## phamo (27. April 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es doch schon Software und Hardware welche manche Spiele 3D umwandelt unter anderem wurde dies auf der CeBit '09 auch zu WoW gezeigt. Man braucht halt massig Leistung und nen mind. ~100 mHz Screen (2 * 24 fps = 48 fps * 2 = 96 mHz). (Oder 3D Screen?)

Lustig ist es auf jeden Fall...nur ob es nötig ist und das Gameplayer dadurch besser wird ist eine andere Sache.


MfG


----------



## Esda (27. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: Würde ich mir eine Brille zum Spielen aufsetzen? Ich denke nicht, auch wenn ich durch meine Laborarbeit eine Brill egwohnt bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yay, noch mehr Laborratten <3


Ich hab auch das Problem, dass ich nicht räumlch (=3D) sehen kann, sonst hätte ich mir das auch schon überlegt. Das ist schon verdammt schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weizenmehl (27. April 2010)

Das gibts doch schon!
ich hatte nach ein paar Minuten Kopfschmerzen
ich finds nicht so gut..


----------



## Holzbruch (27. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Nachtelfe zum Anfassen wäre toll.



World of Porncraft xP


----------



## drothi (27. April 2010)

gibt es echt schon ewig. nächstes mal erst überlegen und dann nen neues thema erstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saeon (27. April 2010)

Leider fehlt in der Abstimmung ein Punk!

- Ich zocke nicht nur WoW in 3D!

Des weiteren sind alle deiner Punkte negativ behaftet.

Ich für meinen Teil spiele seit der Elsa Relevator Shutterbrille einige Games in Stereo 3D. Heut zu Tage gibt es mehrere technische Lösungen um Games/Bilder/Videos so darzustellen. Viele wurden auch in diesem Thread schon aufgezeigt. 
Die Kosten dafür... naja das ist wie bei Autos > Man kann eines bekommen das fährt (Anaglyphbrille für ein paar cent und einen Grafiktreiber der funktioniert) bis hin zum Luxusschlitten (3D Beamer bzw. dual Beamer Setup mit einer Leinwand im Heimkinoformat).

Wer schonmal auf einem gut eingestellten Setup Renn-/Flugsimulationen (GTR2,MSFlightSim)oder sowas wie Battlefield/Crysis;OpF usw. gespielt hat wird wissen was das kleine "+" am 3D ist >
Mittendrin statt nur dabei! Selbst Games wie Die Siedler / Sacred und ähnliches bekommen ein anderes feeling, etwas tabletop like.

mfg


----------



## Delorion (27. April 2010)

Um das effektiv nutzen zu können bräuchte man schon einen 24 Zoll-Monitor. Auf allem, was kleiner ist, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht richtig wirken können. Danach stellt sich natürlich die Frage: Hält man das einen ganzen Raid lang aus, ohne Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen?

Was aber interessant wäre, wäre eine neue Mechanik bei den statischen Anteilen des Games. Nehmen wir mal die Addons oder Teile des UI, die man je nach Wichtigkeit nach vorne oder hinten schieben könnte. Da wären sicherlich nette Spielereien möglich.


----------



## Dark385 (27. April 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täüscht is das bereits seit erscheinen ein 3D Spiel oder nicht?
So wie 99% der aktuellen Computerspiele.
Kann mich ja in 3 Dimensionen bewegen oder nicht??


----------



## Jemira (27. April 2010)

need holodeck: ansonsten ich brauchs nicht, deswegen wird wow nicht besser/nicht schlechter. ist bei kinofilmen genauso: die ersten paar mal ein netter effekt, aber ansonsten am inhalt des films ändert sich nix^^. und wenn ich daran denke dass man zuhause am tv gleich min. 2 shutterbrillen (a 100€/stück) besser noch ein paar mehr wenn freunde zu besuch kommen wirds ein teurer spaß, und es ist nicht jedermanns sache mit ner brille vorn tv rumzusitzen.


----------



## Wiikend (27. April 2010)

Will ich WoW wirklich mit 3 drachen die in meinem Zimmer rumschwirren spielen? Reicht mir on Obsi..

Und an alle die das nun zitieren und schreiben:Ehm du weißt 3d ist eine technik und keine 3 drachen...ihr werden gnadenlos ausgelacht ,D


----------



## Cazor (27. April 2010)

Imperious schrieb:


> Ne Freundin is noch besser.




hoffe die hat meinen Post nicht gelesen^^


----------



## Kindgenius (27. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> 3D kann epileptische Anfälle hervorrufen? Also mein Bruder ist ohne Probleme wieder aus dem Kino nach einem 3D Film gekommen. 3D sollte eigentlich nicht "gefährlicher" sein als normales 2D.



Selbstverständlich hat auch jeder das gleiche Gehirn wie dein Bruder.

btt: Das gabs schon längst: elsa 3d revelator seit 1999.

Hab das noch im Keller gefunden und damit mal WoW ausprobiert.

Naja, ich weiß ja nicht was ihr davon haltet, ein dreidimensionaler Mauszeiger rumfliegen zu sehe, der auf tiefe Bilder drückt.


----------



## Carlor1337 (27. April 2010)

WoW in 3D? Ich fänds sicher klasse... aber ich würd mich wohl in keinen Raid mehr trauen, wenn mir die Feuerbälle und Pfeile um die Ohren fliege, und zwar wörtlich. Nein ganz ehrlich, Kinos in 3D finde ich genial, wer Avatar gesehen hat, weiß was ich mein. Wenn das Licht wieder angeht, fällt einem erst wieder ein wer man ist und was man hier macht, man "taucht" richtig ab in den Film. Ob das zuhause vor dem Computer auch gehen kann, weiß ich nicht. Es ist aber sicher nicht das gleiche wie im Kino. Trotzdem würd ich es sehr gerne einmal ausprobieren!

mfg, ich o.o


----------



## Hugo2000 (27. April 2010)

3D ist sehr gefährlich.



> Außer dem gewöhnlichen Warnhinweis Epilepsie betreffend, warnt Samsung nämlich auch davor, 3D-TV zu nutzen, wenn man müde oder unter Alkoholeinfluss steht. Auch Übelkeit, Orientierungslosigkeit oder Bewegungsstörungen könnten Folge solcher modernen Fernseher sein. Deshalb warnt Samsung außerdem davpr das Gerät in der Nähe von Stolperfallen und Balkonen o.Ä. aufszustellen. Die oben genannten Symptome könnten sonst zu Unfällen führen.



Quelle: www.chip.de


----------



## biene maya (27. April 2010)

Doch ist das Gleiche


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (27. April 2010)

Carlor1337 schrieb:


> WoW in 3D? Ich fänds sicher klasse... aber ich würd mich wohl in keinen Raid mehr trauen, wenn mir die Feuerbälle und Pfeile um die Ohren fliege, und zwar wörtlich. Nein ganz ehrlich, Kinos in 3D finde ich genial, wer Avatar gesehen hat, weiß was ich mein. Wenn das Licht wieder angeht, fällt einem erst wieder ein wer man ist und was man hier macht, man "taucht" richtig ab in den Film. Ob das zuhause vor dem Computer auch gehen kann, weiß ich nicht. Es ist aber sicher nicht das gleiche wie im Kino. Trotzdem würd ich es sehr gerne einmal ausprobieren!
> 
> mfg, ich o.o



Ist genau das Gleiche


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grakuhl (27. April 2010)

An sich eine nette Vorstellung, allerdings würde es dann höchst wahscheinlich noch mehr Spieler geben die den Unterschied zwischen WoW und der Realität nicht sehen.


----------



## jaki95 (27. April 2010)

Ich werds mir in 1-2 Jahren auch  nen Monitor und ne Brille kaufen, aber im Moment ist das alles einfach noch zu teuer. 
Wenns dann richtige Konkurenz gibt wird das Zeug um einiges billiger sein.
Aber ich freu mich schon drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (27. April 2010)

Der Thread ist irgendwie falsch formuliert. WoW war schon immer und ist noch immer in 3 D(imensionen).


----------



## jaki95 (27. April 2010)

Warum sollte das schlimm für Epileptiker sein?
Ist ja auch nichts anderes als 2D, außer dass das Bild nicht nur platt auf dem Monitor ist, sondern auch direkt vor deiner Nase


----------



## jaki95 (27. April 2010)

2D WoW wär bestimmt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (27. April 2010)

jaki95 schrieb:


> Ich werds mir in 1-2 Jahren auch  nen Monitor und ne Brille kaufen, aber im Moment ist das alles einfach noch zu teuer.
> Wenns dann richtige Konkurenz gibt wird das Zeug um einiges billiger sein.
> Aber ich freu mich schon drauf
> 
> ...



Damit hast Du sicher recht zumal noch einige Dinge zu verbessern sind


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (27. April 2010)

trinkst 10 bier haste "doublevision" bei 15 dann simuliertes 3d 
(mengenangaben differieren bezüglich biermenge und körpergewicht)

ach ja, kopfweh kommt da erst am nächsten tag ^^


----------



## DarkSaph (27. April 2010)

WoW ist in 3D spielbar. Allerdings nur mit einer Nvidia Geforce Grafikkarte und einer 3D Vision Brille.


----------



## KilJael (27. April 2010)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die reagieren bei flackerndem Ampellicht mit Epilepsie. Schafft Ampeln ab, oder sperrt sie ein!
> 
> Öffne bitte demnächst Deinen Horizont. Der Inzidenzfaktor für Epilepsie Fälle liegt irgendwas bei 3%. Und selbst bei den Betroffenen ist das Risiko eines Anfalles dank Medizin sehr stark reduziert.



Sag das mal dem typen der bei "Kampf der Titanen" neben mir saß und bei ca. der Hälte des Films meinte "Oh man mir wird ganz schwindelig von dem 3D Kram" und wenige Sekunden später seinen Mageninhalt auf dem Boden verteilte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

WoW in 3D? Müsste ich mal ausprobieren,viele sagen dass es ein einzigartiges Erlebnis ist...


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn World of Warcraft in Zukunft 3D spielbar wäre?
> Würde es das Spielgefühl steigern oder einfach nur noch mehr Kopfschmerzen verursachen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann man schon längst. Stichwort: 3D-Vision von nVidia


----------



## Rhokan (27. April 2010)

Das Thema is doch geklärt, das Ganze gibts ja schon, wenns einem das Geld wert ist...


----------



## Malkas (27. April 2010)

Ohja ,ich möchte ne Psychose haben


----------



## corlay (27. April 2010)

Wie gesagt, WOW in 3d ist bereits möglich, mit der Nvidia Brille.
Ich besitze sie selber, und ich muss sagen der 3D-Effekt ist genial. Es fühlt sich echt so an als wäre dein Char eine Brettspielfigur... das beste was ich je in einem Monitor gesehen habe.
Die Umsetzung scheitert leider daran, dass alle Anzeigen (also das UI) nicht für 3D Konzeptiert sind, d.h. sie kleben als Platte scheibe auf dem Bild drauf, wie als würde man eine Schablone vor den Monitor hält, was den 3D-Effekt komplett ruiniert (Effekt nur bei alsgeblendetem Interface genial). Außerdem ist es mit der Brille nicht möglich selbst mit einem extrem guten PC zu raiden, da die 3D-Umwandlung EXTREM viel Grafikpower frisst.
Außerdem habe ich von der Brille selbst nach stundenlanger Benutzung KEINE kopfschmerzen, bei den neuen 120HZ Monitorem, die für die Brille notwenig sind, gibt es kein Fimmern mehr!!!

Fazit: Wer das Geld hat und dieses außergewöhnliche WOW-Erlebnis erleben will kauft es sich, wer raiden will kanns vergessen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2010)

corlay schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich von der Brille selbst nach stundenlanger Benutzung KEINE kopfschmerzen, bei den neuen 120HZ Monitorem, die für die Brille notwenig sind, gibt es kein Fimmern mehr!!!



Bei den Kopfschmerzgeplagten liegt das meist nicht am Flimmern sondern an der Funktionsweise der Shutter-Brille.
Dabei wird in hoher Geschwindigkeit immer abwechselnd das rechte und dann das linke Auge abgedunkelt.
Das ruft bei vielen den Kopfschmerz hervor.
Mit der Herzzahl des Monitors oder den fps der Graka hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## WR^Velvet (27. April 2010)

Wer sich ernsthaft für interessiert was 3d angeht mal nen Paar Infos zu den verschiedenen Techniken wobei ich nicht genau weise was von WoW alles unterstützt wird.
Aber ich gehe mal von aus das es lediglich die Technik der Shutterbrillen ist.

*1. Cyan-Magenta Brillen* (Die lustigen Papp-Brillen mit den verschiedenfarbigen Folien, die alten Rot/Grün brillen funktionieren hier nicht, veraltete technik) 
Vorteile - am kostengünstigsten da lediglich die Brille benötigt wird welche man sogar selbst basteln kann
Nachteile - Kontrastverlust und nur unbefridigender 3d Effekt
Technik: Durch die Farbfilter wird en schwacher 3d effekt erzeugt ähnlich den alten Rot/Grün Brillen die wohl jeder kennt

*2. Polarisationsbrillen*
Vorteile - befriedigender 3d effekt, Brillen recht gunstig beim Optiker oder Internet zu bekommen. dafür die Geräte recht teuer
Nachteile - sehr Blickwinkelabhängig, man muß gerade auf das Bild schauen, Kopfneigung stört den 3d Effekt erheblich
Technik: Bildschirm erzeugt ein vertikal und horizontal polarisiertes Bild welches an der Brille auf der jeweiligen Augenseite durchgelassen wird

*3. Shutterbrillen*
Vorteile - bestes 3d Erlebnis, Blickwinkelunabhängig. theoretisch mit jedem TV/Monitor umsetzbar.
nachteile - Brillen sehr Preisintensiv. Brillen meißt recht schwer, kann zu Kopfschmerzen führen, Brillen meißt recht schwer und unbequem
Technik: auf dem Bildschirm werden abwechseln in schneller folge 2 Bilder angezeigt. Die Brille ist mit de Bildschirm syncronisiert und schließt für jedes Bild eine Augenseite.

Cyan Magenta Brillen dürften wohl kaum noch irgend wo zum Einsatz kommen. Der 3d Effekt sowie die verfälschten, blassen Farben überzeugen nicht.
Im Home Entertaintment Bereich sind momentan lediglich Medien und Geräte für ldie letzten beiden Techniken zu finden.
Gibt sogar nen TV auf der Polarisationstechnik basierend der auch ohne Brille funktioniert.
Bei den Polarisationsbrillen ist das Ergebnis zwar ok, aber Stundenlang den Kopf stillhalten dürfte wohl kaum ansprechend sein.
Die Shutterbrillen sind das einzig wirklich gute verfahren im 3d Bereich. Für den PC sollte das problemlos zu erweitern sein sofern der Monitor die nötigen Hz mitmacht ist nicht mal da ne Neuanschaffung notwendig. Die Brille und die Möglichkeit diese mit dem Monitor zu Syncronisieren reicht also.
Kann mir Vorstellen das in naher Zukunft solche Brillen für den USB Port oder per Adamper zw Monitor und Graka zu haben sind.
Momentan lohnt es noch nicht sich für 3d Hardware zu entscheiden.
Denn für welches Verfahren sich die wirtschaft letztendlich entscheidet steht offen. Ähnlich wie bei Blu ray und HDDVD könnten dann die Besitzer des einen oder anderen die A-Karte ziehen.
Empfehlen würd ich Shutterbrillen da das Ergebnis einfach das beste ist. Jedoch sind die Brillen dank ihres Eigengewichts nach ner weile sehr unbequem und für den PC bereich gibts das ganze bisher glaube nur in Verbindung mit ner sündhaft teuren GraKa.
Abwarten lohnt auf jeden Fall, denn das ganze könnte in 1-2 Jahren um nen vielfaches günstiger werden, wenn sich 3d im homebereich überhaupt durchsetzt. Der Letzte Versuch 3d für den Heimbereich zu etablieren ist kläglich gescheitert wobei die Elsakarte incl der Shutterbrille sogar recht erschwinglich waren für damalige Verhältnisse. 

So, langer Text endet hier und hoffe ich konnte nen bissle Klarheit über die 2 populären Techniken für die 3d Darstellung bringen.


----------



## Annovella (27. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Nachtelfe zum Anfassen wäre toll.



!^^

Find es nicht so toll, bin kein 3D Fan. 1x Avartar auf der CeBit in 3D gespielt... 20 Sekunden wars toll, dann langweilig.


----------



## Elnor (27. April 2010)

Bin gegen 3D in WOW das passt einfach net


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bei den Kopfschmerzgeplagten liegt das meist nicht am Flimmern sondern an der Funktionsweise der Shutter-Brille.
> Dabei wird in hoher Geschwindigkeit immer abwechselnd das rechte und dann das linke Auge abgedunkelt.
> Das ruft bei vielen den Kopfschmerz hervor.
> Mit der Herzzahl des Monitors oder den fps der Graka hat das nix zu tun.


Klar hat es damit zu tun, sonst würde man keinen 120Hz Monitor dafür benötigen. Bei einem 60 Hz - Monitor hättest du auf jedem Auge nur 30Hz was wohl deutlich flimmern dürfte.


----------



## Cold Play (27. April 2010)

ich persöhnlich fänds toll auch wenn ich es nicht nutzen könnte da ich auf dem linken auge doppelt sehe, jedoch würde das vielen anderen ein ganz anderes spielerlebniss bieten.


----------



## Naldina (27. April 2010)

jop wenn man so die verkaufzahlen für die filme in den letzen jahren anguckt sind nur noch die 3D Filme richtige Kassenschlager. Andere oft auch gute Filme bekommen kaum die Produktionskosten raus, es wird wohl alles auf 3D hinaus laufen


----------



## timinatorxx (27. April 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Ist wohl an mir vorbei gegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na dann hf beim probieren 11hz bildschirm brauchste die entsprechende grafikkarte und eben noch die kack brille da von nvidia


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2010)

Klar die ganze Fernseher herstellende Industrie und Hollywood sind schon darauf eingestellt. Allerdings muss ich sagen das bei manchen 3D-Filmen nicht so genial rüber kommt, wie ich es bisher gewohnt war. Bestes Beispiel ist Avatar. 3D-techisch habe ich schon besseres gesehen.


----------



## Boddakiller (27. April 2010)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> In ca. 5 Jahren gibt es nur noch 3D - Kino!
> In ca. 10 Jahren nur noch 3D - Fernseher!
> Und in ca. 15-20 Jahren nur noch 3D Computer!
> 
> ...



wollen wir mal hoffen das es nicht so kommt, bei mir funktioniert der ganze quark nämlich wegen nem Augenfehler nicht -.-


----------



## Russelkurt (27. April 2010)

das macht sowohl bestimmt spaß, als auch ziemlich schnell ziemliche kopfschmerzen... ich steh dem eher negativ gegenüber


----------



## _Durion_ (27. April 2010)

Es gibt schon seit Jahrzehnten die Technik für 3D, und dazu zählen nicht nur BOOMs, HMDs, CAVEs, Autostereoskopische Displays, Shutter- oder Polarisationsbrillen und Farbfilter, sondern auch Barrikadefilter und Linsenmatrizen, Holographische Displays etc.. Nichts davon ist neu, und alle diese Techniken haben fundamentale Probleme, die sich auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht lösen lassen werden. Als Beispiel sei hier genannt, daß z.B. der Stellung der Augäpfel bei einem Headmounted Display immer auf die Bildschirme focussiert ist, nicht auf das projezierte Bild. . Solche Schwächen gibt es bei jeder Darstellungsart, mit jeder Technik werden Bilder produziert, die das Gehirn sofort als falsch erkennt, und je nach Schweregrad mit Erschöpfung und/oder Kopfschmerzen reagiert. Solange das so ist (und wie gesagt, einige der Techniken sind schon >100 Jahre alt, die meisten haben einige Jahrzehnte auf dem Buckel), wird sich 3D auch niemals flächendeckend durchsetzen. Die Revolution hat noch lange nicht stattgefunden, alles, was wir jetzt wieder erleben, ist eine massive Marketingoffensive, nicht mehr. Prophezeihe, daß ausser Animationsfilmen und effektlastigen Actionfilmen niemand in absehbarer Zeit freiwillig einen Film in 3d ansehen wird. Zumal die Produktionskosten für "richtiges" 3D bei allem, was nicht ohnehin generisch aus dem Rechner ist, um ein Vielfaches höher sind.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Klar hat es damit zu tun, sonst würde man keinen 120Hz Monitor dafür benötigen. Bei einem 60 Hz - Monitor hättest du auf jedem Auge nur 30Hz was wohl deutlich flimmern dürfte.



wir reden aneinander vorbei.
Natürlich würde man bei 30herz von dem Geflimmer auch Schädelweh bekommen.

Aber selbst bei einem 10.000 herz Monitor würden sich viele Leute noch mit Kopfweh plagen und das liegt eben an der von mir beschriebenen Funktion der Shutterbrille.
Nicht ohne Grund waren die 3D Filme in den IMAX Kinos immer nur 45 Minuten lang, als dort noch Shutter Brillen eingesetzt wurde.


----------



## Cartman666 (28. April 2010)

Die Problematik der 3D Darstellung beruht nicht alleine auf den Shutterbrillen und dem damit verbundenen Flackern.

Ein weiteres Problem ist die Funktionsweise des menschlichen Auges. Man versucht immer scharf zu stellen, was man ansieht. In einem Film ist aber durch die Kamera festgelegt, was scharf zu sehen ist. Das führt dazu, daß man, wenn man seinen Blick über das Bild schweifen lässt, immer vergebens Details focussiert. Und das strengt das Auge an und führt zu Kopfschmerzen. Ich hatte nach Avatar jedenfalls auch eine dicke Rübe, was aber auch mit am Wetterumschwung an dem Tag gelegen haben kann. Anstrengend war es aber auf jeden Fall und ausschließlich möchte ich das nicht haben.

Ausserdem gibt es noch die Übelkeit, die die gleiche Ursache hat wie bei Seekrankheit. Bei Bewegungen im Bild stimmt das, was man sieht, nicht mit dem Eindruck des Gleichgewichtsorgans überein. Diesen Effekt kennt man aus den alten Kuppelkinos, wo viele Leute mit Schwindel und Übelkeit reagierten.

Da der Prozentsatz der Leute, die 3D Bilder nicht gut vertragen recht hoch ist wird es wohl noch lange die klassische 2D Leinwand bzw. Darstellung auf dem Fernseher geben.


----------



## lord just (28. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> Natürlich würde man bei 30herz von dem Geflimmer auch Schädelweh bekommen.
> 
> Aber selbst bei einem 10.000 herz Monitor würden sich viele Leute noch mit Kopfweh plagen und das liegt eben an der von mir beschriebenen Funktion der Shutterbrille.
> Nicht ohne Grund waren die 3D Filme in den IMAX Kinos immer nur 45 Minuten lang, als dort noch Shutter Brillen eingesetzt wurde.


stimmt nicht ganz. die kopfschmerzen kommen bei einigen leuten vom selben phänomen wie damals bei den röhren monitoren mit nur 60hz.


bei den röhren monitoren (crt) war es so, dass die bildpunkte nur leuchten, wenn sie mit elektronen beschossen werden. bei den meisten leuten reicht ein beschuss von 50-60hz aus um ein quasi dauerleuchten der punkte zu erzielen. bei einigen menschen ist es aber anders und können selbst bei 60hz noch die sekundenbruchteile langen schwarzphasen unterbewusst wahrnehmen als flimmern was auf die dauer zu kopfschmerzen führen kann.

beim lcd monitor gibt es jetzt aber eine hintergrundbeleuchtung, wodurch alle bildpunkte immer leuchten und somit eine hz zahl von 50-60 hz ausreicht. bei den shutterbrillen wird jetzt aber immerwieder je ein auge schwarz geschaltet wodurch man genau den selben effekt erreicht wie damals bei den crt geräten und auch zu kopfschmerzen führen kann.

die andere sache die vorkommen kann ist das problem mit dem fokussieren, was aber mehr die muskeln der augen anstrengt und eher zu augenschmerzen führt als zu kopfschmerzen. auch kann der künstliche 3d effekt bei einigen menschen zu übelkeit führen, was aber sehr selten ist.


----------



## Neodymy (29. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Buff-ler,

Gestern habe ich in einem Computermagazin über ein Programm gelesen, das anscheinen ALLE Spiele in 3D "Übersetzt".
Da hab ich mir gleich gedacht: Probier ich das mal mit WOW!

Ich habe das Programm IZ3D und eine Magenta/Cyan-3D Brille dazu benutzt. 
Ich selber finde diesen Treiber wirklich klasse, aber ich möchte auch eure Meinungen dazu hören.
Ich habe deshalb mal in youtube ein Video gemacht, in dem einige 3D Bilder aus WOW sind.
Ihr müsst nur eine Magenta/Cyan Anaglyph Brille haben. (Die kriegt man notfalls sogar im Kino).
hier der Link: 
http://www.youtube.c...e=youtube_gdata
Falls das Video zu schlechte Grafik haben sollte lade ich noch Bilder hoch.

Danke für Rückmeldungen! 
Mfg. Neodymy


----------



## DTomsche (29. April 2010)

dazu hab ich eine frage: Wieviel Herz hat dein Monitor?Hatt der 120?Weil darunter gehts ja eigentlich nicht.Ich wollte nämlich shcon lange wow in 3d testen,zocke aber an meinem LcD-TV und der hat nur 60^^


----------



## Neodymy (29. April 2010)

Nö hat 70 hertz und funzt super.


----------



## Caskaja (29. April 2010)

Die Rot/Grün 3D Technik ist doch totaler Mumpitz...

wenn schon die Shutter technik... die sieht nicht nur besser aus...


----------



## HiT-Killer (29. April 2010)

was soll da dran bitte speziell sein?...


----------



## Neodymy (29. April 2010)

Hier ein paar der Bilder, weil youtube keine gute quali hatte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/2794/wow2010042918010665.png
http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/203/wow2010042917541069.png
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/818/wow2010042918014652.png


----------



## Deadwool (29. April 2010)

kauf dir für 300$ einen 3D Monitor (zB den von iZ3D.com)
Dann hast du die selbe Qualität in 3D wie du in 2D hast. Glaub mir, da sind Welten zwischen rot / blau und einem echten 3D Moni


----------



## Neodymy (29. April 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*



was soll da dran bitte speziell sein?... 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*

*
*
*Da ist nichts gross Speziell. Es macht nur mehr Spass, wenn die Zauber aus dem Bildschirm rausfliegen usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*



kauf dir für 300$ einen 3D Monitor (zB den von iZ3D.com)

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> [/font]





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Dann hast du die selbe Qualität in 3D wie du in 2D hast. Glaub mir, da sind Welten zwischen rot / blau und einem echten 3D Moni *


*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Ich werd mir Die Shutterbrille von Nvidia Kaufen, mit nem Groooossen Bildschirm.*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*



Die Rot/Grün 3D Technik ist doch totaler Mumpitz...

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Stimmt schon, ist aber auch die billigste und ist am einfachsten.*[/font][/b]


----------



## HiT-Killer (29. April 2010)

Neodymy schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> [/font][/size][/b]
> 
> *
> ...



haste überhaupts schon mal in 3d gespielt?...


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (29. April 2010)

Mit Nvidia 3D Discover gehts mit JEDEM Bildschirm und ner normalen Anaglyph Brille (Die 2 Farbigen, meist Pappe NICHT AUSM KINO).

Oder halt mit nem anderen Programm aber damit gehts mit JEDEM Bildschirm.


Ist aber schlechtere Quali und tut nach der Zeit weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim Richtigen 3D brauch man aber 120 Hz Bildschirm (~300€) und richtige Nvidia Brille (120€) .

MFG Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2010)

Neodymy schrieb:


> Nö hat 70 hertz und funzt super.


LOL na dann viel Spaß damit.... vorallem über mehrere Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Rot/Grün sieht es eh besch..... eiden aus. Muss ja jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Aîm (29. April 2010)

willst du nicht lieber ein gescheites video hochladen anstatt ein paar zusammengeschnittenen screenies, wenn du schon fraps hast?


----------



## Neodymy (29. April 2010)

Also gut muss zugeben, nach 1 stunde muss man Pause machen, aber das sollte man ja eh mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich meinte NOTFALLS kann man die pappbrillen ausm kino nehmen aber eigendlich hat kein Kino mehr brillen aus Pappe, oder wo wohnst du???
Und jaaa aufm 120 Hertz Bildschirm isses Hammergeil.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]willst du nicht lieber ein gescheites video hochladen anstatt ein paar zusammengeschnittenen screenies, wenn du schon fraps hast?


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hab nur die Testversion wo man nur 10sek Videos machen kann ausserdem kann man dann keine Namen unkenntlich machen.[/font]


----------



## Zodttd (29. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> LOL na dann viel Spaß damit.... vorallem über mehrere Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Beste ist ja, die Brille von Nvidia ist auch nicht viel besser da krigt man Kopfschmerzen ohne Ende von..


----------



## Neodymy (29. April 2010)

Am allereinfachsten ist es mit einer Magenta/Cyan brille und IZ3D. Damit kann man Jedes Spiel im 3D Modus starten. kostet nix (ausser die Brille) und ist einfach zu handhaben.
Gerade die ATI benutzer sind mit diesem Programm besser beraten als mit dem von Nvidia. Mit dem Programm kann man aber alle Arten von 3D Brillen in den Spielen benutzen.
Damit ist ausserdem die Nutzung der 3D Technik auf Bildschirmen mit 60 Hertz möglich.... bloss nicht länger als 1 Stunde am stück aufn Bildschirm starren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg. Neodymy


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Das Beste ist ja, die Brille von Nvidia ist auch nicht viel besser da krigt man Kopfschmerzen ohne Ende von..


Ja ich weis. Hatte die auch schon mal probiert. Aber der 3D-Effekt ist gut. 
Da man in der Regel nicht soviel 3D nutzt den ganzen Tag über, kann sich das Auge auch nicht richtig daran gewöhnen. Brillenträger die erstmals eine Brille haben, brauchen auch bis zu 14 Tage um sich richtig daran zu gewöhnen.
3D-Technik ist sicherlich eine gute Sache, aber auf Dauer nicht gut für die Augen.


----------



## Neodymy (29. April 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Brillenträger die erstmals eine Brille haben, brauchen auch bis zu 14 Tage um sich richtig daran zu gewöhnen.[/font]


Also ich hab ne Brille, hab die 3D Brille heute gestern bekommen und finds jetzt schon toll. Aber wenn du sagst, dass es noch besser wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2010)

Nicht wirklich, denn erstens müsstest du die 3D-Brille auch den ganzen Tag tragen und zweitens ist das menschliche Auge nicht unbedingt dafür ausgelegt auf Dauer eine 3D-Brille zu tragen bzw. damit zu sehen. 
Nicht umsonst hat gerade Samsung eine Latte von Warnhinweisen für ihren neuen 3D-LED-Fernseher herausgegeben um eventuelle Klagen von Nutzern vorzubeugen.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (29. April 2010)

1 Jahr warten und wir hams auch ohne Brille ;D


Und das mit den Rot/Grün Anaglyph Brillen ist nur da, um zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man richtiges 3D will muss man schon mehr als 60 Cent für ausgeben ^^

(Wurd mir im 2 Std Gespräch von Nvidia auffer CeBit erklärt)



MFG
Pala


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> 1 Jahr warten und wir hams auch ohne Brille ;D


Naja ein bisschen länger wird es schon noch dauern. Jetzt vermarkten sie in den nächsten Jahren erst mal die jetzige Technik.


----------



## the Whitewolf (29. April 2010)

3D ?^^ wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das spiel schon in 3D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du meinst Virtuel-real dann bin ich der <meinung das währe geil aber da ist die Wortwahl etwas verkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neodymy (29. April 2010)

äh... also wenn das Spiel schon in 3D ist... wie nennt man dann diese 3D bin den Brillen? im Kino heisst ja auch in 3D...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (29. April 2010)

Klingt nich so übel...freu mich aber eher später auf so Simulationskappen die man aufsteckt und dann mit den Gedanken die Fähigkeiten etc. macht...das wär cool


----------



## Deadwool (29. April 2010)

the schrieb:


> 3D ?^^ wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das spiel schon in 3D
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schlauberger. Wo hast denn den Ausdruck ausgegraben ? Kann mich aber nicht erinnern dass bei Avatar "in Virtuel-real" auf dem Kinoplakat stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (29. April 2010)

biene schrieb:


> /Sign
> wow mit nvidia 3d vision
> Hab´s selber daheim.Nettes Gimik prächtige 3d Effekte -Figuren zum Anfassen- Nur haben wills keiner^^



das schon, aber zu welchem preis ist die frage...

brille + bildschirm sind locker 300-400€


----------



## Razide (29. April 2010)

Ich find das ist totaler Quatsch , wofür die Grafik verändern , wenn es noch gameplay macken gibt ? z.B das einseite Farmen auf High-Level d.H einfach mal eben innerhalb von 3std durch ICC rushen kann wenn man lust hat.

Von daher : Nein , lieber um andere Sachen kümmern Grafik reicht wie sie ist.




Mfg Mr.Razide =P


----------



## Reintoll (29. April 2010)

Dwarim schrieb:


> das schon, aber zu welchem preis ist die frage...
> 
> brille + bildschirm sind locker 300-400€



Und wo ist das Problem?

Vernünftige Monitore kosten nunmal Geld...


----------



## Neodymy (29. April 2010)

Razide schrieb:


> Ich find das ist totaler Quatsch , wofür die Grafik verändern , wenn es noch gameplay macken gibt ? z.B das einseite Farmen auf High-Level d.H einfach mal eben innerhalb von 3std durch ICC rushen kann wenn man lust hat.
> 
> Von daher : Nein , lieber um andere Sachen kümmern Grafik reicht wie sie ist.
> 
> ...



also ganz ehrlich... n bissl nervt die Grafik in wow schon. In Nordend isses okay, aber auf den classic gebieten. Naja aber das wird ja alles vernichtet, wenn Cata kommt =)


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2010)

Also mir reicht es generell 3D im Kino zu haben. Beim spielen oder Fernsehen muss ich das nicht unbedingt haben, schon aus oben genannten Gründen. 



Razide schrieb:


> Ich find das ist totaler Quatsch , wofür die Grafik verändern , wenn es noch gameplay macken gibt ? z.B das einseite Farmen auf High-Level d.H einfach mal eben innerhalb von 3std durch ICC rushen kann wenn man lust hat.
> 
> Von daher : Nein , lieber um andere Sachen kümmern Grafik reicht wie sie ist.
> 
> ...


Was das jetzt mit 3D zu tun haben soll, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Am Spiel wird nichts, aber auch gar nichts geändert.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit was für Argumenten kommt ihr denn hier?
> Leinwände/Bildschirme sind 2D also bleibt dabei? Was für ein Unsinn. Ich gehe mal weissagerisch davon aus, dass "bald" alles in 3D läuft.
> 
> 3D kann epileptische Anfälle hervorrufen? Also mein Bruder ist ohne Probleme wieder aus dem Kino nach einem 3D Film gekommen. 3D sollte eigentlich nicht "gefährlicher" sein als normales 2D.
> ...



Erstmal müssen sie dafür sorgen ads auch schielende Leute 3D betrachtehn können und man dieses ohne Brille warnimmt.
Dann noch etwas am Preis drehen und DANN kann 3D von mir aus überall drinne stecken.



> Vernünftige Monitore kosten nunmal Geld...



Mein Monitor hat 140&#8364; gekostet und ist vernünftig.



> äh... also wenn das Spiel schon in 3D ist... wie nennt man dann diese 3D bin den Brillen? im Kino heisst ja auch in 3D...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3D -> Spiel | 3D-Touch -> 3D Spiel mit 3D Effekt *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neodymy (30. April 2010)

Hmm okay, danke BlizzLord für diese aufschlussreiche erörterung. Naja jemand hat gefragt ob ich statt n paar scrennys auch vids hochladen kann. Ist grad fertig geworden. hoffentlich übertägt Fraps den 3D-TOUCH


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 richtig^^ . HF: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Bxk9iHQXjE0
(in High Quality angucken!)


Mfg. Neodymy

Ps. Habe jetzt die 3D Brille schon 4 Stunden auf und ich bin weder Depresiv, epileptisch oder sonst was bin nur begeistert!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D FTW!!!


----------



## Rainaar (30. April 2010)

Neodymy schrieb:


> ps. Habe jetzt die 3D Brille schon 4 Stunden auf und ich bin weder Depresiv, epileptisch oder sonst was bin nur begeistert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3D is schön und gut - für mich aber bitte ohne Brille usw.

Die WOW Grafik ist nicht schlecht, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen hinkt sie hinterher obwohl sie geradezu perversen Hardwarehunger hat.
Sie basiert auf einer alten, provisorisch aufgeborten Engine.

Ein guter Weg wäre zunächst mal eine aktuelle Engine zu verwenden und dann können wir ja weitersehen.


----------



## Sejro (30. April 2010)

p1nk schrieb:


> man kann wow schon längst 3d spielen und es ist einfach nur der hammer!! alle die sagen es funktioniert nicht oder sieht nicht geil aus hat keine ahnung!!
> 
> besitze nun schon 6wochen die nvidia brille und war absolut sprachlos als ich das erste mal durch og ging... 10/10 punkten!




besitze es auch und finde es net den oberknaller...


----------



## Mayestic (30. April 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Bin ich dagegen. Es gibt Leute die bei diesem 3D mit Epilepsie reagieren. Die sind nicht in der Lage diese Bilder richtig zu verarbeiten. So sollte ein Spiel auf gar keinen Fall gestaltet sein.
> 
> /Dagegen.



Da es auch Menschen gibt die im derzeitig aktuellen Modus in WoW mit Epilepsie reagieren würde ich vorschlagen wir schaffen WoW einfach ab. 
Andererseits könnte man natürlich auch sagen das man 2D sowie 3D Client anbietet und jeder das haben kann was er gerne hätte. 
Solange diese 3D technik nicht dem allgemeinen Standart entspricht und man extra 500 Euronen drauftzahlen muss wirds das auch nicht in Serie geben.
Man kann es zusätzlich nutzen wenn man die Hardware dafür hat aber man wird nicht dazu genötigt es zu nutzen.
Und wer es nutzen möchte und die Hardware nicht hat sollte im Kino in einer 3D Vorstellung mal die Brille absetzen ^^ dann lässt er das ganz schnell.


----------



## Chelrid (30. April 2010)

wäre sicher ne idee, allerdings bräuchte dann denke ich mal sowohl blizzard neue hardware und müsste sicher den code von wow umschreiben, und wir als spieler brauchen auch entsprechende hardware. und wie teuer die heut zu tage ist, weiß ich nicht, wird aber sicher nicht billig sein.


----------



## Saíín (30. April 2010)

Habe mier hier nicht alle 8 Seiten durchgelesen. Irgendwo hatte aber jemand geschrieben das 3D-Keine Auswirkungen haben.

Naja das sehe ich und andere Leute ein wenig anders. Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer öffentlichen Meldung:


> Der 3D-Zug ist gerade erst angerollt, da droht ihm schon ein abrupter Halt: Der koreanische Unterhaltungselektronikriese Samsung warnt vor seinen eigenen 3D-TVs.
> Auf der australischen Samsung-Website findet sich eine Liste mit drastischen 3D-Fernseh-Nebenwirkungen – neben Sehstörungen ist dort von Muskelzuckungen,
> Krämpfen, Übelkeit und Bewusstseinsstörungen die Rede. Ganz allgemein empfiehlt der Hersteller Menschen in "schlechter körperlicher Verfassung", auf 3D zu verzichten.
> Wer zu wenig geschlafen oder Alkohol getrunken hat, solle sich ebenfalls lieber auf flache Bilder beschränken.
> ...


----------



## Irandor (30. April 2010)

Ich habs vor 2 Jahren auf der Cebit ausprobiert...Ist ganz witzig. War UD und oben bei dem Kürbisfeldern. Man konnte den Char hervorgehoben sehen und die Kürbisse.
Aber so extrem vom Hocker gehauen hats mich nicht..Zumal das ganze Interface auf Chinesisch war. :-p

Naja wenn man das noch ein bisschen weiter ausbaut und vor allem erschwinglicher für die allgemeinheit macht, dann denke ich wird das auch Zukunft haben.


----------



## TheDoggy (30. April 2010)

Reintoll schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Vernünftige Monitore kosten nunmal Geld...


Das Problem dabei ist, dass Blizz wahrscheinlich nen recht großen Kundenstamm verlieren würde, der nicht bereit ist, soviel Kohle hinzulegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (30. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, dass Blizz wahrscheinlich nen recht großen Kundenstamm verlieren würde, der nicht bereit ist, soviel Kohle hinzulegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Blizzard verliert dabei keine Kunden ,die Möglichkeit 3d zu spielen kannst du jetzt bereits im Interface aktivieren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neodymy (30. April 2010)

Saíín schrieb:


> Habe mier hier nicht alle 8 Seiten durchgelesen. Irgendwo hatte aber jemand geschrieben das 3D-Keine Auswirkungen haben.
> 
> Naja das sehe ich und andere Leute ein wenig anders. Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer öffentlichen Meldung:



Das stimmt schon alles, aber ich habe eh ne Hornhautkrümmung in den Augen, da kann sich also nix mehr verschlimmern... oder wie ist das bei Brillen/ Kontaktlinsen trägern?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Debuff (30. April 2010)

Leider passt keine der Antworten.

Ich habe im Oktober 3D Vision Monitor und Shutter Brille von NVIDIA, von meinen Eltern zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. WoW, Left 4 Dead, Crysis und GTA IV sind seitdem im besten 3D für mich zu sehen. Es scheitert also nicht an der Umsetzung und es ist definitiv GEIL!


----------



## The-Quila (30. April 2010)

mir fehlt die möglichkeit: sinnlos, weil man es nicht braucht.


----------



## p1nk (30. April 2010)

Debuff schrieb:


> Leider passt keine der Antworten.
> 
> Ich habe im Oktober 3D Vision Monitor und Shutter Brille von NVIDIA, von meinen Eltern zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. WoW, Left 4 Dead, Crysis und GTA IV sind seitdem im besten 3D für mich zu sehen. Es scheitert also nicht an der Umsetzung und es ist definitiv GEIL!



/sign


----------



## Bighorn (30. April 2010)

Saíín schrieb:


> Habe mier hier nicht alle 8 Seiten durchgelesen. Irgendwo hatte aber jemand geschrieben das 3D-Keine Auswirkungen haben.
> 
> Naja das sehe ich und andere Leute ein wenig anders. Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer öffentlichen Meldung:




Sie müssen warnen!
Was meinst was los wäre wenn in im Land der unbegrenzten Klagemöglichkeiten - Amerika jemand vor Gericht zieht weil ihm beim Fernsehn schlecht wird und die Augen weh tun?
Den ganzen Tag vor dem Monitor sitzen ist auch nicht gut für die Augen. 
In jedem Spielehandbuch wird vor Epilepsie gewarnt, das hat nichts mit 3D zutun. In Aion wird man sogar aufgefordert alle Stunde eine Pause zu machen.


----------



## Grushdak (30. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon. Man kann nach hinten laufen, zur Seite und nach oben.


Sehe ich genauso.
Warcraft 1 oder 2 ist 2D.
WoW ist bereits 3D - mit Brille halt nur extremer (Vermutung).

Irgendwie find ich das mit dem 3D genauso Vormacherei, wie jetzt mit der HD Quality.
Vor einiger Zeit hieß es Dolby Digital Surround (wobei im Kino anfangs nur die Werbung DDS war -
war damals so entäuscht über die angebliche Neuaufarbeitung von Star Wars)

Tja und nun heißt es für DDS eben HD -
und für 3D nochmals 3D

... sehr verwirrend ...


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

Hat ein sehr schlechtes Spielgefühl. Leider.


----------



## dmaniac (1. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab die 3D Brille von NVidia und den Samsung 3D Moni mit 22"

und WOW ist damit mal wirklich...anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rüstungen! Die sehen damit aus..der helle Wahnsinn---es macht richtig Spaß einfach nur in Dala zu stehen und sich die Leute anzuschauen, sowas von plastisch und greifbar...

Dolchfächer vom Schurken? In Deckunnnggg!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man die Cam so einstellt das man in Körperhöhe draufschaut, fliegen einem die Dolche regelrecht in den Kopf und man ist geneigt, vor dem Monitor ruckartig zu flüchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magieeffekte knallen einem regelrecht vor den Latz...

Das neue Mount, dieses Himmelsross, verliert ja kleine blaue Sterne beim reiten, fliegen, man meint regelrecht man ist in Krieg der Sterne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (von hinten betrachtet)

Es ist WIRKLICH 3D und selbst einfache Hero instanzen sehen ganz "anders" aus. Mit Erstaunen schaut man sich um, erkennt wie hoch eine Kuppel ist.

Fliegen! Einfach nur schön. Man schaut nach unten...und das ist WIRKLICH unten...nichts für Leute miz Höhenangst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man auf einem Reittier sitzt und es sich von hinten anschaut, z.B. ein Tiger, dann peitscht der Schwanz einem regelrecht um die Ohren. der kommt meterlang aus dem Monitor raus ^^

Protodrachen... Hammer! Ein Proto in 3D zu sehen, nahe herangezoomt....auch ihm mal ins Maul zu schauen...man bekommt wirklich respekt vor dem Vieh...

Überhaupt, alles was funkelt und knallt, Lichteffekte und Explosionen...man ist mittendrinn...

Den Tiefeneffekt kann man im Spiel als auch an dem Empfänger per Scrollrad einstellen.

Kopfweh = Null.

Das einzigste was schade ist, ist das das Spiel dunkler wird mit der Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (1. Mai 2010)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> ...und wird auch in naher Zukunft für die meißten zu teuer sein um es richtig geniesen zu können.



Das selbe habe ich schonmal im Zusammenhang mit diesen anderen Teilen gehört. Wie hiessen die noch gleich? Ach ja, DVDs und DVD Player.

Teurer Scheiss, kann sich keiner leisten.

Fragt mich lieber nicht was mein Vater 1986 für unserer erste Satelitenschüssel ausgegeben hat. Die bekommt man heute mit 4, 5 Receivern für 60, 70 Euro. Damals war der Receiver natürlich ein Extra.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dichtoschuki (1. Mai 2010)

Mit ner nvidia karte kannste die 3d option anschalten und ingame dann auch Stereo schalten..dort ist dann ne extra option. dann die billig brille aus heften nehmen und zack du spielst wow in 3D. genau wie jedes andre game Probiers aus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarknessShadow (1. Mai 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Das einzigste was schade ist, ist das das Spiel dunkler wird mit der Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur so eine frage kann man dann net einfach gamma hochstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## lord just (1. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, denn erstens müsstest du die 3D-Brille auch den ganzen Tag tragen und zweitens ist das menschliche Auge nicht unbedingt dafür ausgelegt auf Dauer eine 3D-Brille zu tragen bzw. damit zu sehen.
> Nicht umsonst hat gerade Samsung eine Latte von Warnhinweisen für ihren neuen 3D-LED-Fernseher herausgegeben um eventuelle Klagen von Nutzern vorzubeugen.


die warnhinweise sind einfach nur dafür da, dass man klagen vorbeugt. die wenigsten menschen werden probleme mit der 3d technik haben.


die probleme und deren ursachen sind schon alle bekannt.

da gäbe es die übelkeit die auftreten kann die dadurch verursacht wird, dass das gehirn informationen über bewegungen der umgebung erhält, ohne eine rückmeldung durch den körper zu bekommen. ist das selbe wie die überlekit auf see wo genau das selbe nur anders herum passiert.

dann gibt es noch die kopfschmerzen die durch ein flimmern ständiges flimmern des bildes entstehen können. kennt man von den röhren monitoren von damals wenn man die mit 60hz betreiben hat. einige menschen bekamen nach einigen stunden kopfschmerzen und mussten eine pause machen oder nen monitor mit 75hz oder ganz wenige mit 100hz nehmen. bei den shutterbrillen entsteht durch das abdunkeln der gläser der selbe effekt und man macht das selbe wie damals mit den monitoren um das problem zu lösen. man erhöht einfach die hz zahl von 120 auf 200 hz (macht 100hz pro auge) und hat für 99% der nutzer ein flimmerfreies bild, welches keine kopfschmerzen verursacht.

als letztes gibt es noch die augenschmerzen die auftreten können, da man beim 3d bild ständig neu fokussieren muss was die augen anstrengt und zu schmerzen führen kann. in filmen wo man in jeder szene auf eine neue ebene fokussieren muss kann sowas schneller passieren als in einem spiel, wo die fokusebene immer die selbe bleibt (ausser in zwischensequenzen).

letzlich bleiben dann nur die probleme mit der übelkeit und der augenschmerzen. beides kommt eher bei filmen vor und beides kann man vermeiden, wenn man ab und an eine kurze pause macht (was man ja eh machen sollte).


----------



## PumPam (1. Mai 2010)

wow... world of warcraft in 3-D? das höhre ihc heute zum ersten mal kann mir bitte jemand per nachricht schreiben:
1) wie "stelle" ich das um auf 3 D 
2) wo bekomme ich diese "nvidia" brille her?
3) was kostet so eine überhaupt?

vielen dank schonmal 

lg


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2010)

Geh doch einfach mal auf die Nvidia-Startseite! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ok, hier ist der Link (Infos, Voraussetzungen, unterstütze Spiele etc.)

-> *Nvidia 3D Vision*

Mindestvoraussetzungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Die Anforderungen sind teilweise schon knackig.
pps. Schon bald soll es 3D Vision Surround geben (mit 3 Monitoren). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## PumPam (1. Mai 2010)

danke


----------



## battschack (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn ati bald mit seinen 3d teile kommt werfen sie die teile uns doch eh hinterher wie mit die grafikkarten teilweise was ich auch gut finde^^

Aber ich versteh ned was manche mit nicht richtig sehen meinen? Ich seh mit mein Linkes auge wirklich nur 10% mit rechts 100% laut augenarzt und ich kann 3d filme in kino ansehen wie geht das? ^^ Spiele hab ich noch ned testen können weil ich immer öfter lese das es dann ned gehen soll aber sobald ichs mal irgnedwo testen kann und es klappt wirds gekauft : )

Mit links habe ich keine chance das hier zu lesen was ich hier schreibe Sehs einfach nur in Weiß und schwarze dicke streifen Aber wenn ich z.B 5finger hoch halte und so kann ichs noch sehen usw. Aber umso weiter es wird umso verschwommener wirds leider

ps: Kleiner tipp an Leute wo noch Fahrschule vor sich haben und brille tragen müssten einfach immer wieder sagen beim test ihr sieht garnix mit den extra gläßer ,tada schon müsst ihr wie ich beim auto fahren kein brille tragen^^


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Die dritte Auswahlmöglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag 3d irgendwie nicht im Kino ist es ja ganz schön aber am pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neodymy (10. Mai 2010)

Liebe ATI- Benutzer: Bitte nicht verzweifeln!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wir können alle Spiele in 3D sehen!
Dazu brauchen wir statt dem treiberpaket von nvidia einfach ein anderes; zum Beispiel IZ3D, IRGENDEINE 3D Brille und nen Monitor, wobei mehr als 70 hertz natürlich besser wär 
(es funzt aber auch schon mit 60... das is bloss nicht so angenehm...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist das nicht so gut wie das Zeugs von Nvidia... aber bald wird ATI nachziehen, und dann gehts auch für uns ab


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerbilbrown (27. Mai 2010)

hab mir letztens das aspire 5740DG laptop gekauft mit 3D funktion. 
Hat zwar nich das grösste display, aber das mit dem 3d klappt super und schaut auch richtig nice aus.
is in übrigen die selbe brille wie im kino, und besitzt auch eine ati graka ;P 
das programm das dieses grafikerlebniss möglich macht heisst tridef 3d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich an eu Gorgonnash ;P


----------



## ach was solls. (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich 3Dimensionalität haben möchte - Dimensionalität .. nur so am rande, das ist doch ein schönes wort oder ? -

dann geh ich vor die Tür, bestell meine Alte zu mir und da hab ich den 3D. Avatar in 3D zu gucken war letztendlich doch ein muss, denn als ich darauffolgend mir den normalen Film angeguckt habe,
dachte ich mir ich muss gleich brechen.

Aber das sind halt einmalige Sachen. Ich möchte halt keinen hässligen Paladin einen Hammer auf mich werfen sehen der GRÜNGELBBLAULILAXDROFLMAO strahl und meine Augen kaputt macht.
............ Mich interessiert das nicht ... viel Spaß beim Brilletragen!


----------



## Aerasan (13. Juli 2010)

gerbilbrown schrieb:


> hab mir letztens das aspire 5740DG laptop gekauft mit 3D funktion.
> Hat zwar nich das grösste display, aber das mit dem 3d klappt super und schaut auch richtig nice aus.
> is in übrigen die selbe brille wie im kino, und besitzt auch eine ati graka ;P
> das programm das dieses grafikerlebniss möglich macht heisst tridef 3d
> ...



jaa den hab ich mir auch gekauft... kannst du damit iwie wow 3d spielen,bzw kannst du mir bitte vll sagen wie das geht,falls ja?

LG


----------

